# Jacksonville Retriever Club spring trial



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Callbacks to the Landblind

2,5,7,9,11,16,18,19,20,23,25,29,33,35,38,39,42,46,48,50,52,54,55,56,62,63,
67,68,69,71,76,78,80

Total 33


----------



## Big River (May 9, 2010)

Brenda,

You deserve another big thank you for your detailed updates. Nobody does it better! We need more people like you. Big Thanks from all of us on the net!

Sincerely,

Jim Rickoff 
For a bunch of Trialers


----------



## 3blackdogs (Aug 23, 2004)

What Jim said! 

Thanks Brenda, as I sit here in the Frozen Tundra, watching it snow.....


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

You guys are too kind!! Just been there waiting to hear and man that can DRIVE YOU CRAZY!! Derby is done but I have not been able to get any results, they do like to announce at the tailgate the results tomorrow night.


----------



## Scott Parker (Mar 19, 2009)

Any word on the qual?


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Your Avatar is getting wider, Brenda!!!  Quite the line-up!

Thanks for your updates from here as well..

Judy


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Callbacks to the waterblind

2,7,9,11,16,19,20,23,25,29,33,35,42,48,50,52,54,56,62,68,69,71,76,78

24 total


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

Any news on the AM?


----------



## Bill Benson (Feb 29, 2008)

Open to the 4th: 7,9,11,20,29,33,42,50,52,62,69,71,76,78


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Callbacks to the waterblind 

1,4,7,10,12,13,15,17,20,22,26,28,32,35,36,38,47,49,50,53

20 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby results
1st- #12 Keyta O/H Marsha McGee
2nd-#8 Genny O/H Yvonne Hayes
3rd-#4 Viper H/Wayne Curtis O/ Randy & Mary Spangler
4th-#13 Dodger H/Pat Burns O/Mike Lardy,Pat Burns & Ray Voight
RJ -#7 Mick O/H Judy Rasmuson
Jams- 9,10

Congrats to All!!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Qualifying Results

1st-#12 Duke H/ Kevin Cheff O/Robert & Pennie Else
2nd-#10 Carbon O/H Jim Harvey
3rd-#7 Rosey H/Bill Thompson O/Steve Kurlanaky
4th-#18 Cooter H/Kevin Cheff O/Dona & Donald Martin
RJ-#9 Lexi H/ Kevin Cheff O/Madeline Cole -Kimball & Robert Kimball
JAMS- 16,21

Congrats to All!!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Yeehaw - looks like the Fox Hollow Team wore 'em out in the derby then Kevin and Crew at Flint River showed out in the Qualifying! We're proud of all of you! And way to Jim and Carbon - hang with the pros!!!


----------



## Dick Langford (Sep 7, 2008)

Brenda

You are so faithful including all of us who are not there. Thank you.

Jim and Carbon--Congratulations.

Dick


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Brenda said:


> Derby results
> 1st- #12 Keyta O/H Marsha McGee
> 2nd-#8 Genny O/H Yvonne Hayes
> 3rd-#4 Viper H/Wayne Curtis O/ Randy & Mary Spangler
> ...


Taking a moment to smile:  RJ #7 Topbrass Rolling Stone, "Mick"

Thank you for the results, Brenda!

Judy


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Becky Mills said:


> Yeehaw - looks like the Fox Hollow Team wore 'em out in the derby then Kevin and Crew at Flint River showed out in the Qualifying! We're proud of all of you! And way to Jim and Carbon - hang with the pros!!!


 

What Becky said!!!


----------



## Randy Spangler (Oct 7, 2007)

Congratulations to Marsh and Keyta. Way to start out the 2011 Season!
Randy & Mary


----------



## Scott Parker (Mar 19, 2009)

Way to go Jim and Carbon!


----------



## Furball (Feb 23, 2006)

I had the distinct pleasure of marshaling the derby and am VERY happy to read the results tonight. I knew Keyta & Marsha would have a great piece of it -- go girls!!!!!!!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open results
1st - #62 Windy O/H Ken Neil
2nd-#11 Cree O/H Jerry Younglove
3rd-#52 Kicker O/H Judy Powers
4th-#76 Moses H/Wayne Curtis O/Bill Landau
RJ- #29 Caleb

Jams- 20,71,78

Congrats to All!!!!


----------



## LabLady (Jan 27, 2003)

A BIG congrats to Ken and Windy. The girl still has it!!!!


----------



## CRFTC News (Mar 20, 2011)

Hey Brenda,

Thanks for letting us know what's going on. Keep up the great posts!


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations, Kenny, on your WIN with Wendy! Brenda, you're great! Not only do you keep us informed, but do it graciously. Thank You! Rita


----------



## Lucky Number Seven (Feb 22, 2009)

Way to go Marsha!!


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Huge Congratulations, Brenda and Ken. 

Best, 

Judy


----------



## Roger Perry (Nov 6, 2003)

Congratulations Ken and Brenda on the win.


----------



## Marsha McGee (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks to everyone for the well wishes to Keyta and I for the Derby win. It was great fun to run a Derby. Not much to think about. I liked it.


----------

